# need some fast help guys



## drycreekboy (Jul 6, 2012)

my buddy and i are trading some stuff and hes including a wca whisper creek compound bow he said he thinks it has a 70lb draw would i be able to put a ams reel or any other kind of reel on it?


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes- no problem on a reel but that is a TON of weight for bowfishing. Take a chain saw to get your arrows out of the logs...lol   100 shots at 70 pounds is a workout.  Heck if it is free...

Just a thought but I have yet to enter a pawn shop on the South side that did not have several good bowfishing round wheel compounds for $50-$100. 45-50 pounds for me all day long.

Good luck setting it up and getting out there.


----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 6, 2012)

Alritey thanks for the help do you think I would have any trouble selling this bow so I could get one better suited for bowfishing I know this company went out of business in 09 and I don't know a whole lot about bows


----------



## koled05 (Jul 16, 2012)

With hunting season coming up, you shouldn't have a problem. You could always resort to pawning!


----------



## drycreekboy (Jul 16, 2012)

yea thats what i thought but the deal ended  up not happenin


----------

